# Ford 5000 gas Distributor Cap



## MrChris (Oct 4, 2018)

What is it about the caps for the 4 banger on these Ford 5000 tractors?

Nobody local has them. Even NAPA does not even list a part number for them. On line, I see $71, $82, $94, $98, AND $140. 

The one I have isn't too bad and is a Motorcraft part, so I think I'll just keep using it, but I've never before changed a rotor and not the cap. Just crazy that there isn't a supply for these.

After successfully rebuilding the original carburetor, I'm installing a Pertronix ignition in place of the points and giving the machine a new coil, wires, and plugs. I also need to make a new hardline for the vacuum advance as The existing one is basically junk. Since I have to pull off the battery tray to get at the plugs, I'm going to also look over the fuel line and figure out a way to add a proper fuel filter to the line.

Then, I can start the process of changing the nearly 17 gallons of oils and the 4 gallons of coolant. 

Just need a nice fall Saturday or Sunday to get these chores done before the snow flies.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

My local NAPA gets them for me, but they service a large farming area and tractor collectors. I know it is listed as a Ford Industrial engine part and about $12.

Regarding the fuel filter, do not install one of the hose mounted universal type up over the engine. They tend to crack the hoses from vibration and then leak fuel over the hot engine. If you install one of that type put it down on the side of the engine with the hard line well supported so it does not shake, and where you can keep an eye on it.


----------



## MrChris (Oct 4, 2018)

If you could give me the location or number of your NAPA so my guy can talk to your guy, that would be fantastic. These caps should be in the $12 range. Nothing fancy about them.

I hear you on the fuel line. in fact, one of the reasons I've decided to install a fuel filter is that I managed to crack the existing line when I pulled the carb to rebuild it. Cracked right at the bracket under the battery tray. My hope was to install an automotive style filter in that location which is mounted to the tractor so that it supports the lines. By using very short hoses, I should be able to keep the vibration to a minimum Not a ton of room in there, so I've got to give this some thought. 

Worse case, I figure out how to get at the fuel pump and just replace the whole line. Cutting, bending, and flaring a new line isn't all that hard. It's getting to the connection at the fuel pump that looks tough. I guess I could always cut and flare the existing line and just use a coupling, but I fear it's too brittle now to take a flare without cracking. Heck, I was planning on replacing all the coolant, so I guess I could just remove the radiator and get at the fuel pump from the front. Gotta love older vehicles. One tiny little thing always leads to a much bigger project. 

That's what happened to the vacuum line from the intake manifold to the distributor. The line was basically just pushed into the fittings, so I tried to flare the ends a bit to get them to hold tight and the darn thing split like cordwood.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hope RC is right, the cheapest I've found is $71.00! They seem to be as scarce as hens teeth!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

NAPA is in Silverton, OR. You can get their phone number from the main NAPA website. Have your distributor number handy when you talk to them.


----------



## MrChris (Oct 4, 2018)

Gave them a call. Had no idea what I was talking about and said the same as my local NAPA - “we have no listing”


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Try to get a hold of Eric, the owner. Next time I am over there I will try to remember to get the source he has.


----------



## Steve Bice (Jan 18, 2020)

Please post your ability to get the distributer cap, from NAPA because i was told they were not even making them any more from our local store here in South Bend IN. I too need one because my contacts are spinning inside the housing. Steiner tractor is the only place i found and they are asking $150. I am refurbishing my Ford 5000 and already have too much money tied up into it. The closest i could get was a ford pinto cap that i got today. By notching a new location hole in the distributer housing and lowering the spring clamps i think it may work. Then its just a matter of just timing it. I sure would like to avoid the trouble.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have a look at this while I keep looking.
http://www.waltstractors.com/acatal...ap---OEM---Replaces-C3XF12106A----121065.html


----------



## Steve Bice (Jan 18, 2020)

Thanks for the help. This is my first time on this site, and having a little trouble with it, but getting better. I have a new post and pictures of my project on this site now.


----------

